# anyone have a "shedmonster" groom tool



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Does any one own a shed minister tool, saw the commercial for it and I want to know if it actually works. Or something that works really good that does not cost more than 30 dollars


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Just run to the pet store and get an undercoat rake. They are cheap, easy to find, and work great.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I use the furminator. It works great!! I have never seen the "Shedmonster". hmmmm.....


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have never heard of the Shedmonster but I do own the Furminator, I love it.


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

The rake is the quickest and most effective on my dog but I can only use it outside because the hair literally flies everywhere. After you do two GSDs the grass looks like a small animal was killed there. I do not get as good of a result with my furminator.


----------



## LibertyBelle (Dec 19, 2011)

*I have a shedmonster*

I set out to Petsmart to get a furminator but after seeing that the proper fuminator for me would be over 50 bucks I decided to go with the shed monster. It seems to be very similar and it works well. It took out a lot of hair and didn't seem to take off too much like a lot of the reviews I've seen with the furminator. She sat still for as long as my dog will sit still. She's still a puppy so she NEVER sits still for long.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Go to walmart and get the shedZZILA same thing only 20 works GREAT!!!! Does not pull hair near like the more expesnive furminator.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I go with a double row undercoat rake in one hand and a slicker (pin) brush in the other, then alterate, based on where (on her body) I am brushing her. I do it several times a week, almost daily and there is not much buildup. I might fill one slicker brush when she is 'not shedding' and 2 or 3 when she is.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Go for an undercoat rake for now. I'm really not a fan of the Furminator and similar products because while it does pull undercoat, it also tends to break the top coat and is easy to overdo leading to a bald spot if you're not careful. I don't feel like you can REALLY get in there and get everything out with one. Undercoat rake is a much better option IMO.

Though if you can only do $30 or less for now, I highly recommend putting up a savings for a tool that will last you years and years and cut your grooming time in half without damaging your dogs coat....A force dryer. It can be used on a wet or dry dog and blows out the coat like no other tool on the market. You can get a pretty basic one for about $100, I highly recommend PetEdge.com Good selection and never had a problem with their company. A lot of people use the Metro Air Force Dryer. It's really really worth the money.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

If this is the tool you're talking about, don't get it anywhere near your dog. Those little comma-shaped blades are sharp and will cut coat like crazy. Yes, you will remove a lot of undercoat with this tool, but you will cut guard hair also. I use a similar tool for dematting and stripping out coat when the owner wants the coat "thinned out".


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I use the old tried and true - a steel long toothed comb, slicker and rake. I don't think you have to spend vast sums of money on grooming tools, and I have seen/heard too many negatives about the Furminator to want to try it.
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

PaddyD said:


> I go with a double row undercoat rake.....


This is what I use too. I didn't like the furminator.


----------

